# Shoes for shorts



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ever notice the paucity of good-looking men's shoes that go with shorts. There are sandals, sneakers, and boat shoes, and some men wear dress shoes or loafers barefooted or worse, with socks.

Of course people will disagree about what the good options are, and some may like the options I listed. Another problem is the kind of socks to match with the shoes, given that socks are obviously on display more with shorts than pants. And certainly, the occasions will influence one's dress options. Opinions?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I never have a problem with matching socks with shorts because I never wear both at the same time. If I'm wearing shorts, it's already a casual affair so, depending on how casual, I'll chose my sockless footwear accordingly. If I'm grilling in my backyard, I might wear some beat-up boat shoes or some canvas sneakers. If I'm at someone else's backyard BBQ, I'll opt for some canoe mocs, blucher mocs or penny loafers (in ascending order of formality) depending on how well I know the host and the general tone of the get-together. I don't wear sandals.


----------



## Boho Gent (Jun 17, 2011)

Simple: none.
Socks really look bad with shorts. Even short socks. I rarely wear shorts but when I do I usually wear boat shoes or sneakers. Both without socks.


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with both of you. Socks almost always look bad with shorts, except if wearing sneakers and then only short socks. My quandary is what to wear besides sneakers because unless you wear sandals, wearing other types of shoes without socks either irritates your feet or your perspiration ruins the shoes. I haven't seen any great footwear options period with shorts.

Does anyone have a brand or style he could recommend?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

jaydubbs15 said:


> I agree with both of you. Socks almost always look bad with shorts, except if wearing sneakers and then only short socks. My quandary is what to wear besides sneakers because unless you wear sandals, wearing other types of shoes without socks either irritates your feet or your perspiration ruins the shoes. I haven't seen any great footwear options period with shorts.
> 
> Does anyone have a brand or style he could recommend?


 I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. With the exception of espadrilles and flip-flops, I think all of the suitable (and unsuitable) shoes to wear with shorts have been mentioned, so which type are you asking recommendations for?

Regarding wearing shoes with no socks, it's really not as bad as you make it out to be. Leather shoes, especially unlined ones, breathe beautifully and can be more comfortable than sneakers if broken in. I'm wearing a pair of sockless Weejuns right now and they feel great. To avoid excess perspiration, a light sprinkle of talcum powder in the shoe before wearing should be all you need to absorb any sweat.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

You can get 'loafer socks' which are cut so that your foot is covered but no cloth visible above the shoe...at least thats the theory, in my experience the overall sartorial effect is not great i.e. they can still be seen and look a bit odd. Nowadays i bite the bullet and just go sockless


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

+1 for the sprinkle of talcum powder or gold bond. Just don't overdo it or eventually it will start to feel like you just came back from the beach.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Used to wear OTC socks to cover up the majority of some scars on the lower legs (mementos of some misadventures of yesteryear), when wearing shorts. Didn't enjoy being looked at or referred to as a dork, so I almost never wear shorts these days. However, in all honesty, I also really don't care to foul the interior of my better shoes by not wearing socks, whether wearing shorts or long pants. Just wanted to share the point that a person's choice to wear socks with shorts can be more than just a style preference.


----------



## Boho Gent (Jun 17, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> To avoid excess perspiration, a light sprinkle of talcum powder in the shoe before wearing should be all you need to absorb any sweat.


Baking soda also removes both odor and diminishes perspiration. Just in case you run out of talcum powder.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

limited said:


> Yeah I am a fan of the sandal, flip flop and tennis shoe. There is a rare dress shoe that looks good with it. Has anyone ever worn a naturalizer shoe with shorts?


 Welcome to the forum. The masses usually only wear sandals, flip-flops or sneakers with shorts so that might seem more "normal," but there are other options that fall between "extremely casual" and "dress" shoes. These can range anywhere from boat shoes to tassel loafers. Leather-soled penny loafers and shorts are a quintessential summer look. They are perfectly adequate to wear with shorts and have been worn this way for decades.


















My only knowledge of naturalizer shoes is the women's shoe store in the mall, so I'm not qualified to comment.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

limited said:


> ... I like that era of fashion as well.


 I think you should take a peek around in the Trad forum...


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am in full agreement...no socks with shorts for me. However there is that occasional long-legged fellow that can pull off that Bermuda look with long socks, lace up dress shoes, oxford shirt and tie. It is a good look for some...certainly not for a short legged chubby chap like me.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Every time I read about shoes with shorts it causes an anxiety attack. All I can say is what were sandals invented for?

I would not wear shorts to any formal social engagement be it film, restaurant ect. There great for summer and the beach and BBQ but other wise forget it.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

There was a thread about "Formal Bermuda Wear" a few years back. Sport jacket, Bermuda shorts, OTC socks and good shoes. Been there. Done that. Only at night and as God is my witness only once off the island at something like a "Your Favorite Island" themed party. It looks better than you'd think. Sad the shorts don't near fit anymore.


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

What about a pair of driving loafers?

I reckon these from Banana Republic would go great with shorts without breaking your bank.

https://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=588163002&tid=brfr1r


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Haffman said:


> You can get 'loafer socks' which are cut so that your foot is covered but no cloth visible above the shoe...at least thats the theory, in my experience the overall sartorial effect is not great i.e. they can still be seen and look a bit odd. Nowadays i bite the bullet and just go sockless


These can ride down and bunch up in a shoe, so I agree that they should be avoided.


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Welcome to the forum. The masses usually only wear sandals, flip-flops or sneakers with shorts so that might seem more "normal," but there are other options that fall between "extremely casual" and "dress" shoes. These can range anywhere from boat shoes to tassel loafers. Leather-soled penny loafers and shorts are a quintessential summer look. They are perfectly adequate to wear with shorts and have been worn this way for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

jaydubbs15 said:


> Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


 Thanks, but they aren't mine. They're from _Take Ivy_.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You may as well link to the blog that has scanned every single page from it:

https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2008/12/take-ivy-chapter-i.html
https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2008/12/take-ivy-chapter-ii.html
https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2008/12/take-ivy-chaper-iii.html


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

ajo said:


> All I can say is what were sandals invented for?


Sandals were invented for being an ancient Mesopotamian. They've been mostly obsolete for everyone except a few orders of monks and nuns for a good long while now.



> Ever notice the paucity of good-looking men's shoes that go with shorts.


Folks have pretty much covered the basics. You can break this down into several rules.

*1.* Wear appropriate athletic shoes if you're playing a sport. Wear socks.
*2. *Wear some kind of loafers or boat shoes if not playing a sport. Do not wear socks, at least not visible socks.
*3. *Wear what cdevant said in Bermuda.
*4. *Wear combat boots and OTC socks if serving in the Western Desert Force or 8th Army between 1940 and 1943.
*5. *Wear sandals only on a beach.


----------



## temple_gym (Oct 10, 2010)

Nah. No socks with shorts. The only compromise is "hidden socks".


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Off duty I live in shorts from about April to October. I buy a new pair of driving loafers every spring to wear with shorts that summer. After 6 months of hard wear as my main casual shoe in the warmer months they are retired as yard shoes for a year. And then the cycle begins again. They look great with shorts, more comfortable than boat shoes, and cheaper than penny loafers.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

How about something like these?

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?c=1219&pid=78840


----------



## Binkie Baumont (Jul 30, 2011)

These are made to order from a Company in England they only go up to a size 10


----------



## wj_johnson (Jul 24, 2011)

Boho Gent said:


> Simple: none.
> Socks really look bad with shorts. Even short socks. I rarely wear shorts but when I do I usually wear boat shoes or sneakers. Both without socks.


I agree, socks are a no-no in the summer with shorts.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Boho Gent said:


> Simple: none.
> Socks really look bad with shorts. Even short socks. I rarely wear shorts but when I do I usually wear boat shoes or sneakers. Both without socks.


I agree except that I wear shorts all the time.

I used to wear sneakers a lot, but now almost always boat shoes. I don't even own a pair of sneakers anymore. They have to be washed too often, and wear out too quickly.

Slip-on CVO/Vans are very popular in SoCal. To me they're a regional variation on trad, like Reyn Spooner shirts. They're available in a huge variety of colors and patterns.

I also like Salomon Techamphibians for long walks and hikes, and wet conditions on boats. They're available in discreet colors so they don't stick out like ugly running shoes.

I only wear socks, no-show ones, if I'm going to be walking a lot. But never with boat shoes.

I don't like sandals. If you do, fine, just don't wear them with socks!


----------



## Baxter (Feb 1, 2008)

No one's mentioned Clarks desert boots with crew socks - they go well with shorts. Also Caterpillar style work boots and ragg socks with shorts are good for outdoor wear when ruggedness is required. Just my opinion of course!


----------



## shepdawg (Jul 31, 2011)

The best looking shoe with shorts is the Reef Mic Fanning sandal. Everything else looks geeky. https://www.amazon.com/Reef-Mens-Fanning-Flip-Flop/dp/B001PTHDRS I have them in 4 colors, and you can even open a bottle of your favorite beverage with them.


----------



## shepdawg (Jul 31, 2011)

Baxter said:


> No one's mentioned Clarks desert boots with crew socks - they go well with shorts. Also Caterpillar style work boots and ragg socks with shorts are good for outdoor wear when ruggedness is required. Just my opinion of course!


I have to disagree. I have black, light brown, and dark brown Desert Boots and they look absolutely silly with shorts. They only look good with jeans and some casual slacks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

shepdawg said:


> The best looking shoe with shorts is the Reef Mic Fanning sandal. Everything else looks geeky. https://www.amazon.com/Reef-Mens-Fanning-Flip-Flop/dp/B001PTHDRS I have them in 4 colors, and you can even open a bottle of your favorite beverage with them.


As you're pretty new, I'll let you know that there's not a lot of love for sandals here. Besides, what is geeky about boat shoes with shorts? I've seen plenty of guys doing it since Top-Siders (and the preppy look in general) became "cool" again.


----------



## JackParrish (Jul 17, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Welcome to the forum. The masses usually only wear sandals, flip-flops or sneakers with shorts so that might seem more "normal," but there are other options that fall between "extremely casual" and "dress" shoes. These can range anywhere from boat shoes to tassel loafers. Leather-soled penny loafers and shorts are a quintessential summer look. They are perfectly adequate to wear with shorts and have been worn this way for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post. Right on.

This is one area that doesn't take much overthinking.

Men look better in shorts if they are wearing leather shoes, in general. Loafers, mocs, etc. Boat shoes work too, and can take a beating. No socks, just use a little gold bond. It is a mature look that both women and other men appreciate. Shorts already project a more juvenile image, so setting this off with a pair of leather shoes is a great way to balance the visual. If Hemingway and the Kennedy brothers could make shorts look masculine with a pair of leather shoes, then it's a good rule for everyone.

Next down the list are canvas shoes. Can look great if used right.

In general, leave open toed shoes for extreme casual, temperatures 101+, when spending time around a beach or lake, or if in a monsoon season somewhere warm. Sandals and open toed shoes, with only a few exceptions, are most appropriate in situations where going barefoot would also be acceptable.

Running shoes should be used for just that: running. Gym shoes for the....gym. Only.

Keep in mind I'm not suggesting any great sacrifice of "comfort". Not at all. In fact, if done right leather shoes with proper fit and powder can be as comfortable as anything else you could wear. Where there IS a big tradeoff is in how you are viewed. It is a MUCH less juvenile image. If you want to wear whatever, then do it. No issue with that. But even an off duty Marine looks more juvenile in shorts and sandals or sneakers walking around the mall.


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

jaydubbs15 said:


> Ever notice the paucity of good-looking men's shoes that go with shorts. There are sandals, sneakers, and boat shoes, and some men wear dress shoes or loafers barefooted or worse, with socks.
> 
> Of course people will disagree about what the good options are, and some may like the options I listed. Another problem is the kind of socks to match with the shoes, given that socks are obviously on display more with shorts than pants. And certainly, the occasions will influence one's dress options. Opinions?
> 
> ...


Wear socks with athletic shoes when performing athletic endeavors.

Stan Smiths, Sperry Top-siders, or any type of loafer look great without socks. Don't forget the Gold Bond.


----------

